# Replaced Hubs, Brake Assemblies



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

We bought out Outback used about Labor Day last year. I decided then - no long trips until I could rip apart the hubs and check them. I did pump grease in them before we took it out, and a couple took quite a bit of grease.

Anyway, over winter, I simply decided to just replace the bearings and races - no matter what. Pull and inspect the shafts to make sure they weren't scarred up, etc. Also check breaks and the electromagnets. Just on a whim, I called a local RV dealer to see what it would cost to replace the bearings. $50 per wheel, and $52 labor for each wheel. Needless to say, at a price of $404, without knowing what else would be encountered, I decided to do it myself and save some $$$$$$$. Geez, $50 a wheel for bearings and races?!

Last week, I pulled the hub on one wheel, and saw it was scarred on the inside face of the hub, due to electromagnet wear. Several checks later - suggestion by all was to replace the hubs. Checked the electromagnet, and it was weak, and since I had it cracked open, decided I'd do brake shoes too. A quick check with etrailer.com, and found it was simply cheaper to get complete assemblies, rather than the parts. That would make it an unbolt/bolt back on type work anyway. Ordered on 3/22/15 (a Sunday afternoon), and they came to my door the next Wednesday. I got out yesterday once it warmed up a bit and started. Found the races were already pressed into the new hubs, so that made one less chore. Brake assemblies came complete - ready to bolt on. I also upgraded to self-adjusting brake assemblies. when I ordered them.

Packed grease into the new bearings, put the inners on and pressed the seal into place. Went out and took off the old brake assembly, bolted on new (wanted to use lock washers, but to do so, I wouldn't have gotten a "full nut" on. As it was, I've only got a couple threads showing after getting the nuts on). Wired it up (question on that later), and taped it. There are some "snap-on" water seals I want to get (just electric tape right now), to go over the butt connectors and water proof them. Need to get those ordered. Backed off brake adjustment to get the hubs on, and as loose as I could. Put on new hubs, outer bearing, castle nut, cotter pin, etc. Hooked up grease gun, and pumped grease in, while spinning hub, until it just started squirting out of outer bearing. Put caps, covers, wheels on (with new lug nuts), and tightened up.

Anyway, got all 4 back on, and still need to torque them back up. So now, a few questions:


What's the torque on the brake assembly plates? I got them "bended on", and I'm going to say somewhere around 50-60 ft. lbs
What's the torque of the lug nuts?
While wiring the driver side brakes, I found some wires coming out of the bottom of the trailer that were connected to the electromagnets too. I assume these were "cross-overs" for the passenger side brakes? Since they went up in the bottom "shielding", I couldn't confirm. Now - are these wires requiring polarity to be honored? I haven't hooked the truck up yet, and I'd prefer not to have a blown fuse - so do I need to ohm these out before connecting the truck?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

All good questions. The specific values should be listed for your axles by the manufacturer. I assume you don't have the original manual, so I would look them up on-line, you should find it there. Good job tackling your brakes and axles. They are frequently a neglected item and they are so important to safety.

If it is a Dexter axle, this video may be helpful Dexter Axle Maintenance

Eric


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

egregg57 said:


> All good questions. The specific values should be listed for your axles by the manufacturer. I assume you don't have the original manual, so I would look them up on-line, you should find it there. Good job tackling your brakes and axles. They are frequently a neglected item and they are so important to safety.
> 
> If it is a Dexter axle, this video may be helpful Dexter Axle Maintenance
> 
> Eric


Yeah, I just figured at 10 years old, and unknown maintenance by previous owners - best to replace. Just wound up being a bit more (but easier to install), than I thought it would be. I was ready for a $50-60 price tag for the bearings, races and seals. Not expecting hubs needing to be replaced.

Yeah - I wouldn't have asked here if I had found them. Sometimes, its just a matter of the right keywords. I am guessing, since the replacement hubs and brakes were Dexter, the axle is Dexter too. I haven't confirmed that, but suspect it to be so.


----------

